
When Treasure Hunting is the Family Business - DarkContinent
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/when-treasure-hunting-is-the-family-business
======
k8tte
friends of me run another father-son treasure hunting business over at
[http://www.oceanexplorer.se/](http://www.oceanexplorer.se/)

